# Lee-Enfield drill manual



## Colin Parkinson (1 Sep 2016)

Anyone have a current or old Lee-Enfield drill manual in electronic form or a link to it? Thanks 

Found this  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5VR4Ch__q8


----------



## RedcapCrusader (1 Sep 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Anyone have a current or old Lee-Enfield drill manual in electronic form or a link to it? Thanks
> 
> Found this  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5VR4Ch__q8



If you can find the Air Cadet or Army Cadet Drill Manual, you will find Enfield Drill in detail in those manuals.


----------



## Chispa (1 Sep 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Anyone have a current or old Lee-Enfield drill manual in electronic form or a link to it? Thanks
> 
> Found this  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5VR4Ch__q8



Hi,
Chapter 2 LEE ENFIELD RIFLE DRILL 
Rifle drill described in the “Canadian Forces drill and ceremonial manual” (C1 and ... of Parade and Rifle Drill, publication in effect when the Lee Enfield rifle was ...  
http://2677cadets.ca/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Rifle-Drill-Lee-Enfield.doc.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:8B67UY1EPYIJ:2677cadets.ca/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Rifle-Drill-Lee-Enfield.doc+&cd=8&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us



www.2672paratus.ca/documents/LeeEnfieldRifleDrill_000.pdf

https://docs.google.com/document/d/15WbrG2D_MHajDnz8BOeIrGarN9lIteah6dVNHEv5jOs/edit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JACTmKzROVI


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Sep 2016)

Many thanks to both of you


----------



## Lightguns (1 Sep 2016)

In the interest of bumping up my post count here is the Lee Enfield Shoot to Live Program Manual (with all it's racist cartoon stuff intact).

http://www.milsurps.com/content.php?r=310-Shoot-to-Live-1945-(Practical-Shooting-with-the-Enfield-Rifle-)


----------

